# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Selling my Neverwinter PC items

## JohnFf

Hi all, selling my neverwinter PC items : R14 Lightning Enchantment , R14 Flower Barkshield, 7xR15 Assassin Enchantment, 7xR15 Dark Enchantment, 1xR15 Tenebrous enchantment , 6xR15 Indomitable Runestone, 5xLegendary Enlightened Insignia of Brutality , 7xLegendary Regal Insignia of Dominance, 1xLegendary Illuminated Insignia of Dominance, 1xLegendary Enlightened Insignia of Skill, 5 Epic collars stamina, critical severity, movement speed, encounter power, rough astral diamond for bulk purchase price can be talked/offered // paypal

----------

